# boooooooooooooooooooooo!!!



## dizzymuppet

_hello everbody!! Am new this morning so HELLO lol.Looking forward to posting and reading others opinions.I have two gorgeous children.Luke,9 years old and Tomas,10 months(currently sitting in his playpen examining his giraffes bottom lol). Anything else?? errrr oh,Im 26 and Welsh,hmmm thats it for my introduction. Look forward to meeting you all xxxxx_


----------



## Tootsie

Hello Dizzy.

:lol: @ Tomas and the giraffe, Mine are fighting again :roll:


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/77.gif

Hi dizzymuppet welcome to BabyAndBump x

Looking forward to getting to know you guys as the days goes on :D


----------



## Tam

Hello Dizzymuppet *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Look forward to getting to know you! xx


----------



## HB

Hi Dizzymuppet!
So Glad you found us!!! *hugs*

lol @ examining giraffes bottom!! hehe!!!

Welcome to babyandbump!!

Yay!!

xox


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Dizzymuppet!!!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hiya, lovely to meet you. :wink:


----------



## KX

Hi DizzyMuppet, welcome aboard! :wink: 

What's a non baby einstein member? I love baby einstein stuff! :lol:


----------



## Layla

hi there!

where abouts in wales are you?

xx


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Hey Dizzy! Welcome to the site! I'm a new bie too! (I just joined today!) so I look forward to chatting with you :)


----------



## Jo

https://www.augk18.dsl.pipex.com/Smileys/wave.gif
Hiya


----------



## dizzymuppet

hiya, oh lol I didn't mean the brand Baby einstein. Just not a fan of some modern day "lets make my baby an athlete before he can crawl" teqniques hun. I'm a believer of babies developing at their own pace. 

Thanks for the welcome everbody xxxx :wink:


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: Love the avatar


----------

